# Value



## Jeff28078

Thanks for the review. You're right the wedges don't seem likely to work but they hold. I bought one of these at a woodworking show several years ago. It's my go to feather board. I never could remember where I bought it. Now you've steered me in the right direction. Another HF gem!


----------



## wormil

I've had one for several years and if you tighten the knobs just snug it won't move. It's a good value.


----------



## garbonsai

I have three of them for use in various places around the shop. They are indeed gems. And thanks for the reminder that they have an angle finder built it. Weird how certain things you see every day slowly fade into the periphery…


----------



## doubleDD

I'm with you Mark, made wooden ones years ago. Even though they worked, and finished many projects with them, they never had that right feeling in them to trust enough for certain projects. The hf are pretty much the go to feather boards now. I have the higher price ones but don't see much difference. Great value for the price.


----------



## Milo

Thanks for the review. I've needed a featherboard for ages, and I have a HF right in town. Thanks!


----------



## DustyJohn

I have some of these. I found they only work in one direction because of the angle finder. I removed them and now I can use them either way, right of left. These are well worth the money, especially when they are on sale.


----------



## mantwi

Hello again Mark. I've been needing a better feather board than my shop made monstrosity and based on this review I have found it. I'll be picking one up tomorrow and appreciate the heads up on this product. By the way, I've always seen myself as more of an enigma than a puzzle. Have a Merry Christmas. Peace.


----------



## mantwi

Picked up the featherboard today and after using it am well pleased. It's amazing how much difference such an inexpensive item can make. Rick M is right, just snug it up and it doesn't move and if the plastic wedges eventually do give out I can easily make some wooden replacements. Great value.


----------



## RC53

I purchased a coupled of these Harbor Freight feather boards to use with my jointing sled on my table saw. They work great and the price is a bargain. I later purchase a Magswitch Starter Kit which includes with two of their MagJig 150 switchable magnets. While searching for other uses for the Magswithes I discovered that they will work with the Harbor Freight feather boards. Just take out the center bubble level by removing the two small screws and drop the magnet in the hole for extra holing power.


----------



## Woodworking4dummies

I have a cheapo just like this one but it slips under and sort of pressure.
Im debating about purchasing a magnet one but I am hesitant because of the steep price. Nobody else has a issue with these cheap plastic ones not holding in place?

Ian


----------

